# Transformatori >  transformators priekspastiprinatajam

## laurishsh

vareetu ieteikt kadu no krievu trafiem kurs ara dod +- 15V augstakais +-18V ..
jaudai nav nozimes.. galvenais lai paleeti var dabuut latgaliitee..  ::

----------


## laurishsh

priekspastiprinatajs sads te--http://sound.westhost.com/project97.htm

----------


## Isegrim

Sameklē "Latgalītē" Raimondu - 29289331. Viņš tev noliks priekšā, kādu sirds kāro.

----------


## Janis1279

Varētu jau derēt piemēram : TPP224
http://www.zip-2002.ru/?z=172

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, 224.-ais _kā reiz_ tiek brūķēts opampu kapsētas barošanai. Ja nav īpašu prasību, tad kopā ar 7815/7915 regulatoriem. Varu piedavāt kādu (par mazāku naudiņu kā Raimonda apcirkņos), tik ar pašsavākšanu; klāt nevedīšu. PM, ja _note_.

----------

